# Jones Mountain Twin vs Burton Flight Attendant



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

dave785 said:


> So I'm trying to research for my next board. I currently ride a Never Summer snowtrooper but I've noticed that it doesn't hold an edge at high speed as well as I would like, and there's some slight chatter. I'm looking for a board that can really hit the groomers HARD but that can handle powder well too.
> 
> I'm leaning towards a switch from the rocker camber I currently use on my snowtrooper to a camber rocker so that I can hold an edge better at speed. Both the mountain twin and the flight attendant seem to be medium stiff boards that have a focus on camber but with rocker added in to make them slightly more forgiving. I don't think I'm ready yet for a full camber board (or a fully stiff board like the jones flagship or never summer chairman).
> 
> ...


If you're looking for that precision and control you had with skis you're more than likely going to want something camber dominant. 

Closer to the FA would be the PYL. And that's actually what I'd recommend to you anyway. It's like an accessible Flagship for the general rider, with a slightly softer core and deeper sidecut for more maneuverability at slower speeds. It carves like crazy too. The tapered Underbite sidecut is crazy good.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Nivek said:


> If you're looking for that precision and control you had with skis you're more than likely going to want something camber dominant.
> 
> Closer to the FA would be the PYL. And that's actually what I'd recommend to you anyway. It's like an accessible Flagship for the general rider, with a slightly softer core and deeper sidecut for more maneuverability at slower speeds. It carves like crazy too. The tapered Underbite sidecut is crazy good.


dumb question here.. but what's the PYL? Is it the Yes board?

EDIT: and more importantly, how much harder is it to ride than a FA or a jones MT? I'm still intermediate.


----------



## jasyn (Dec 28, 2008)

dave785 said:


> dumb question here.. but what's the PYL? Is it the Yes board?
> 
> EDIT: and more importantly, how much harder is it to ride than a FA or a jones MT? I'm still intermediate.


PYL = Yes Pick Your Line. 

I think your best bet would be to demo the boards because every rider is different.

For ex: I am on a 157 mtn twn right now. I feel it's slow edge to edge and not great for small radius carving. For a cruiser, groomer, large radius carving, it's great. In chop, it handles okay. Overall, it's a good board, however if I had gotten a 153, I think it would a great board if paired up with medium stiff bindings like the Union Atlas. I'm 5'7, size 8 wide, 170lbs with gear.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

jasyn said:


> PYL = Yes Pick Your Line.
> 
> I think your best bet would be to demo the boards because every rider is different.
> 
> For ex: I am on a 157 mtn twn right now. I feel it's slow edge to edge and not great for small radius carving. For a cruiser, groomer, large radius carving, it's great. In chop, it handles okay. Overall, it's a good board, however if I had gotten a 153, I think it would a great board if paired up with medium stiff bindings like the Union Atlas. I'm 5'7, size 8 wide, 170lbs with gear.


Might consider boards that are significantly narrower if you want quickness edge to edge. Or NOW bindings.

As for the OP, Nivek was making the point that the board he recommended would be better for your intermediate riding level.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Awesome, thank you very much. I will definitely try to demo it.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

A benefit of camber dominant is that is doesnt have to be very stiff or nor ultra damp to be stable.

Also check the Burton Landlord and Capita Black Snoboard of Death.

But pretty much all the boards mentioned above should be good...


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

dave785 said:


> Also, should I be considering a never summer chairman? I know it's a fully stiff board, but would the extra rocker make it easier to control compared to a mid-stiff board with more camber?
> 
> This is research for a board purchase over the summer for next season. just want to find out which ones I should consider in case I get a chance to demo.


If you're thinking a Camrock profile is what could work best for you then I wouldn't bother with the chairman. Camrock is probably my favorite profile and Jones, Yes and also Slash use this profile in their boards probably better than anyone else (although I will admit I have never ridden Capita who also get good rep for their camrock boards so that might be an option too). 

I currently ride a Yes Greats. Awesome board. Yes PYL is more freeride oriented. Jones Explorer might be something to consider. Also Slash Straight, Brainstorm, ATV maybe as comparable to Mtn Twin. Interesting to note that Jones, Yes and Slash all had/still have ties to Nidecker who made the boards for all 3 brands at one time and still have commercial partnerships with them...

Rossignol also have well respected camrock boards in their line-up...Salomon too maybe? Worth checking...especially with their roots in skiing...they have a lot of expertise in this area.


----------



## Judokick (Dec 1, 2015)

Yes, roots in skiing really helps you make snowboards.:skibanana:


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Judokick said:


> Yes, roots in skiing really helps you make snowboards.:skibanana:


Uhm yeah, it does. How long you been snowboarding?


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Judokick said:


> Yes, roots in skiing really helps you make snowboards.:skibanana:


Rossignol XV is one of the best boards out there....:embarrased1:


----------

